# 96 Altima Door Key Problem



## lifeondisplay (Aug 15, 2005)

Just purchased a used 96 Altima for our son. Having problem with the driver's manual door lock cylinder. Key won't turn, passenger side is fine. Auto door locks work fine. 

Looking for clues on the cylinder itself, is there a reset button, or possible actuator information (location, how to replace, etc.), or is there a reset for this actuator. 

Local key place can check the cylinder and rekey it but if it is the actuator have to take to dealer and they want $85 just to look at it.

Any tips or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. A link to an exploded view would be great, I am looking on the net, but haven't had any luck yet. Checked the manual, it doesn't go into that much detail. Thanks!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

First I would spray a penetrating lubricant or even contact cleaner in the lock cylinder and turn the lock with your key to try to loosen it up. Repeat this a couple of times. If it is better spray either a graphite lube in or a silicone spray to keep it lubricated. 
If not then pull out the old lock cylinder and try it again to isolate whether it is the lock cylinder or the lock mechanism.
If the lock cylinder is at fault, I would buy the lock cylinder and then disassemble the existing lock cylinder. Becareful to lay out the tumblers in sequence on a large work surface. Then pull apart the new lock cylinder removing the tumblers from that and setting them aside. Reinsert the old tumblers in the new cylinder. Insert the key turn the lock cylinder to ensure it works correctly.

Troy


----------



## lifeondisplay (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks for everyone's assistance! I took it to a locksmith yesterday he tried the lube, graphite to no avail. He checked it out, said it was just the lock, no mechanical parts in the door. Got the factory part from the local Nissan dealer, 34.95 plus tax, his fee to change out 42.00. 76.00 total is cheaper than the dealers price and that wasn't even including the part. Issue resolved!

I'd still love to have the FSM from the link above, but can't get it to d/l completely. This is a good forum that is active, will definitely be back since we are now Nissan owners. Thanks again everyone!


----------

